# Path Sign



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A little something I whipped up last night.

I have a path between the front door and the garage that the TOTs are directed down after receiving their candy. For some time now I wanted to add some signage for the path.

I found a cutesy "BOO" frame at Tuesday Morning for $8 that just begged to be hauntified 

I'm sure the humor will be lost on the kids but I like it anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*the path*

Very nice Haunti. good signage! and great idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, love the pun and the sign!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a great idea! Very well done, I love the pun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome signage! Nice pun too!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto everyone elses comments!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is an awesome idea!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I like it. Great word play. 

Now...what's a "Boo" frame? Did it have the lighting effect in it, or was that part your doing?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The frame had a piece of plexi in it that had "Boo To You" on it but it was broken and the orange frame was gouged up. I took it all apart, fixed the wiring (didn't know it had wiring by the way until I took it apart), got a new piece of plexi and etched it and painted it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like it! Will there be a Socio path too?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> I like it! Will there be a Socio path too?


Great idea Spooky1! I did pick up extra pieces of new plexi so I could change out the wording when I want to.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks great Haunti.....all the great jokes are wasted on YOUTH


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice. The kids may not get it, but I bet you make a lot of parents grin.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it! Nice job, and very clever word play!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool Haunti! I know a lot of people that should be walking on that path.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Nicely done! I love the colors you chose!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is pretty creative. I like it.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

you know I gotta love that phrase


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, great sign!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job on the sign!! Even better knowing you designed it, sweet job!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I dont know how I missed it


----------

